# Sheephead?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are some good dive spots for sheephead? I live in milton but am outta town 4-5 days a wk for work and really want to get some more fish for my freezer and more practice with my pole spear when I come home. I'll try where ever it doesnt matter to me.


----------

